# Mark the hired hand



## RUSTY32514 (May 31, 2011)

I have been seeing post about the "Hired Hand" doing handy work for forum members for years. Now that my health is worse and I can't do the things around home that I need to, things are in need of repair. I decided to contact Mark Summers (The Hired Hand) and see if he was available for some projects that were in need of repair or needed built. We met and discussed everything and he gave what I considered a fair estimate. He carries all his license and insurance paperwork with him and welcomes you to look it over.

My wife and I were extremely impressed with his attitude, work ethic and results. The old saying "You get what you pay for" applies to Mark. He works tirelessly all day long. You get an honest days work for a days pay. He is no fly by night fix it man. He is the real deal and very professional. He had improved/better ideas of what we wanted/needed than we did. He has my highest recommendation for a work referral. If any questions feel free to email or message me for more info. Thanks again Mark for great work.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Mark!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I will definitely keep him in mind when the need arises for some work:thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That's my BRO....


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation, I will definitely call him the next time I have a project


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

RUSTY32514 said:


> My wife and I were extremely impressed with his attitude, work ethic and results.



Glad you have learned, what so many of us did long ago.

Mark gets the job done


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the blast. You all are to much. Look forward to meeting some new folks off the PFF.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

As always Mark, good job!


----------

